# Changing alternators in MF261 -not identical



## New_to_repairs (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a 1993 MF 261 (with an MF 236 loader on it) that was made in Poland.

I bought an alternator that is supposed to be a replacement for my current (original?) MF261 alternator. I've never changed an alternator before and they aren't identical so I'm a little lost. Please see picture. I have read that the red cable I marked with a * is going to be attached to B+ on the new alternator but I have almost no idea what I am going to do with the pinkish wire. I don't see a single "prong" on the new alternator that it could slip onto. 

(I'm starting to suspect that I'm going to need to strip the end off of the pinkish wire, replace it with one of those circle-type ends, and then attach it to D+ but that's more of a guess than anything. As you can tell, I know next to nothing about wiring.)

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## New_to_repairs (Oct 2, 2014)

I was helped by a gentleman on another forum. I am posting the "answer" in case anyone else ends up with the same problem that I had.

The hot wire (red cable I marked with *) does indeed go to the B+ terminal. The pinkish wire had to have its female spade end removed and replaced with an eyelet. That eyelet was then connected to the D+.


----------



## gmwwc (May 5, 2015)

*I have one too*

Thank you so much for this post. I am printing this to stick in my book as it will be handy at some point.

I have recently had to replace the starter and the new one looked nothing at all like the original. The new one just barely fits into the space but it does work and if you hunt round you can buy it for <$130. The starter wires are not identical either.

This is a pretty good piece of equipment but all these OS made tractors are a problem to get parts for. I guess we best get used to it as there are no more domestic tractors.

TKS, George


----------

